# 13 Hour Clock



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Well after 2 days of hard work and a sprained wrist it's finished.
This is made from an old cabinet I found in my attic and some scraps of wood for the topper and decorative moulding. The letters on the topper are RBC which is the name of my local charity the Rare Breeds Centre where I'm now currently haunting. The clock has 2 red LED's on the topper and 3 on the clock face.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Is this a static prop or are you going to animate it? i was thinking that a good way to animate would be with sound, LEDs and a stepper motor. the scenario would have the clock at 12:57 with a normal ticking, the clock face would be illuminated with yellow LEDs around the face. When triggered the minute hand would move and the ticking would grow louder and start to become distorted, The hand would move from 12:57 to 13:00 in about a minute and a half with each tick the ticking would grow louder and more distorted. At 12:59 the minute hand would contact the hour hand, the hour hand is spring loaded to return to just before 13:00. The last tick would bring the hour hand and minute hand to 13:00 where chimes would start again growing louder and more distorted as they approach the 13th strike, then the yellow LEDs would fade out and red LEDs would illuminate the 13 from behind and a light on top of the clock would illuminate a ghost that drops from the ceiling


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice Job!!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Way cool!!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

the hands on the clock spin round i have a video i will upload in a bit. the_cartaker if you have a way of doing this please share !


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Heres the video; 13 Hour Clock :: 13 Hour Clock video by DEADerside - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid55.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/DEADerside/DEADerside%20haunt/13%20Hour%20Clock/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@g136/DEADerside/DEADerside%20haunt/13%20Hour%20Clock/13HourClock013


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I follow the Halloween/haunt forums and there is always some thread that talk about a 13 hour clock. After thinking about it what I would think would enhance this prop:

Inputs:
13 Hour Clock Trigger (1)

Outputs:
Stepper Motor (4)
Face LED’s (1)
13 LED’s (1)
Sound trigger (2)
Volume Control (1)
Prop trigger (1)
Room Light (1)
Prop Light (1)

The stepper motor would only control the minute hand. While the hour hand would be spring loaded, and set to rest just before the 13th hour. On the hour hand would be a small arm that the minute hand would contact to bring it to the 13th hour.

Operations:
On start up the controller would move the minute hand to 4 minutes before the hour, turn on the face LED’s, turn on the room lights and start the ticking sound. The prop would be basically static at this time. On trigger the stepper motor would step the minute hand one step closer to the hour and increase the volume of the ticking, possible added a circuit to distort the ticking sound. 30 seconds later the motor would again step closer to the hour and increase the volume. 30 Seconds later the final step of the motor would have the minute hand contact the hour hand and bring them to the 13th hour. At this time the clock face LED’s would fade out and the LED’s behind the number 13 in the clock face would illuminate and start the second sound track that sounds the 13 chimes. At the 13th chime the prop trigger would turn off the room lights, turn on the prop light and trigger the prop.

I don’t think this could be done with a basic stamp but the parallax SX should be able to handle this. (Maybe some one from EFX Tek could chime in here)


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great job! Sorry about your wrist ;-)


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Great Job on the clock!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great job on this grim..I like the colors of the case and clockface is neat


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the spinning hands! A little pain, whole lotta gain.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a great clock, the clock face/hands are awesome, especially with the hands spinning. Great job-- hope the wrist is feeling better!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Did you guys see on Halloweenforum the guy who was making animated videos; he had a 13th hour clock. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful job on this clock....well done!


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

Great job on the clock!

Sorry for tooting my own horn, but the clock face can be found here.

http://www.jacksonmanor.net/blog/?p=28

enjoy.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks guys . sorry jackson manor i forgot to post your link for the clock face with this.


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

No Problem, I encourage people to use it!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I like it! The usual approach is to just antique the clock; this looks more ghostly.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes...I like it also...nice look


----------



## Diabolos (Jun 23, 2008)

I want to build one of those


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Time to say... Nice job!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

I love both clocks. Great job, both of you.


----------

